# Questions about a cut-out



## WD9N (Dec 28, 2014)

I would try a stethoscope to locate them.

Price would depend on so many factors I couldn't guess. You would have to take into account who is doing the repairs after you are done, how far away it is, etc...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Stethoscope and a remote camera. 
You will find that cutouts are worth every bit of $50.00 per hour, Starting when you leave the shop. Plus materials if you rebuild the opening.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a minimum of $250, use a stethoscope. If they are using a dryer vent as the entrance I would bet the hose is pulled loose allowing them into the floor or wall. Most of the ones I've come across have been in the floor joists, but have had many in the wall at the vent.


----------



## vbhurles2016 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm just a little nervous because this is the first one in a home that someone lives in and i will have to bee proof the room as to keep them contained.
I was wondering about a bee blower if that would get the bees out and then once there contained remove the comb?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Get yourself a 30.00 laser thermometer. It will pinpoint the brood area. It will rise only a few degrees above ambient temps around it but it is invaluable.
Plastic painter's sheeting and some painters tape works well to contain the bees. Most often, they will go to the windows and clump up. 
"Bee blower"? You mean vac? 
I'd build a bee vac if you plan on doing removals. I have one on youtube that explains why and how I built my vacs.


----------



## Epreciado (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Beeman can we get the link to your bee vac on YouTube please.


----------



## vbhurles2016 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank all you gyys for the grratinfo went and got the epuipment needed but homeowners ended up flaking out as they wanted me to do the cut out for free.
They also told me the bees were in there walls all summer so it was going to be pretty intense i would imagine.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Epreciado said:


> Mr. Beeman can we get the link to your bee vac on YouTube please.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35jMP-poy2c


----------



## Epreciado (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

vbhurles2016 said:


> Thank all you gyys for the grratinfo went and got the epuipment needed but homeowners ended up flaking out as they wanted me to do the cut out for free.
> They also told me the bees were in there walls all summer so it was going to be pretty intense i would imagine.


That's when you say, "Thank you, and enjoy the buzz. Oh, by the way, my hourly rate just doubled, should you decide to change your mind."


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Nah, just means they'll spray them probably....


----------



## vbhurles2016 (Jul 2, 2016)

Even if spayed they still need to remove the comb correct, so it dont ooze and bring ants and i heard mold also?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

vbhurles2016 said:


> Even if spayed they still need to remove the comb correct, so it dont ooze and bring ants and i heard mold also?


Don't forget the stench of 30-40000 dead bee carcasses. That is enough to gag a maggot!


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

vbhurles2016 said:


> went and got the epuipment needed but homeowners ended up flaking out as they wanted me to do the cut out for free./QUOTE]
> 
> Thats when you say "enjoy your bees", and leave. There is no really good way to work with cheapskates. A better investment, is learning to catch bees with lure boxes.


----------



## vbhurles2016 (Jul 2, 2016)

I actually bought oneto try to trap them it is like a card board log and it comes with a pheromone scent you staple in the inside. 
Can you lurebees with that or is there another lure to use?


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

The easiest way for most folks is to use a hive box as a lure box. Old hives are best. Put in frames, they will start right on them. Get swarm lure pheromone or lemongrass oil to put in it. It doesnt need to be very high, if in a tree. Its good if you can reach it while on your feet. 

Many cutouts have the problems you mentioned, or more. Usually a people problem. Often its much more work to get bees from cutouts. And folks think its your duty to do it, since you keep bees. It isn't. 

If asked to do cutouts, I charge so much, most people turn me down. If I do get the job it's worth it.


----------

